# Yamaha vs. Mercury



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok this could get ugly, but I need some honest opinions on what you would choose. Here's the scenario:

I am looking at 2 different boats. Both are inshore/nearshore with a single 225 outboard. I like both the boats, but one has a 2002 225hp Optimax and the other has a 2001 225hp Yamaha 2 stroke. I have owned both Mercurys and Yamaha's so I'm not brand loyal, but I would like to get the one with the least problems and what not. So, does anyone have any input on this situation? 

Thanks
Kyle


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

correction, it is a 2003 Optimax


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I am a Yamaha guy but its like comparing ford and chevy


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Normally I'd go with Yamaha...just wish there was a 4-cycle option in the mix! 2-cycle sucks SOOOOO BAD. You have to love a motor that you have to turn around and look to see if its "peeing" before you go and "double start" it! ...(.because you cant hear it running)...or SMELL it running:thumbsup:


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Either one would probably serve you well. That being said, I swear by Yamaha. The only reason for that is that I have owned only used boats in my life and all have happened to have Yamahas. I've never had a single problem with any of them with HP ranges from 60-150. Therefore, I am a "Yamaha guy", however I have friends who swear by Mercury. I've never owned one so I can't say anything positive or negative about them.


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yea I would really like to find a 4 stroke, but so far everything I've found in my price range has been a 2 stroke.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

flip a coin and best 3 out of 5 wins....thats about the easiest way you pick


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Had Mercury and Yamaha in 2 stroke and think the Yamaha's run smoother and require less maintenance. And I think the Yamaha 2 stroke is a little quieter than the Merc. That being said, after switching to 4 stroke, I would make that transition as soon as possible. As a disclaimer, the Mercury I had was not an Optimax.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Yammas*

The merc will hurt you if you ever want to resell it their reputation precedes them kinda like the e-techs everyone is skeptical and scared to invest in them a boat is only as good as the motor so choose wisely


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

I grew up on Sarasota Bay and Mercury had a engine test facility down there for theri race engines. With that said, Mercury has been a long standing leader in the outboard racing circuit. They are fast engines and seem to do very well in the upper power band. If I wanted a fast engine it would be a Merc for sure.

I have heard the ECU on the OPTIMAX engines are very sensitive. If your batteries are not within a specific voltage range, something like 11.8 - 13.4 volts it can damage the ECU. Fully charged batteries are a must. I have a few freinds that have mercs and they both call them black bitches. 

The Yamaha's have always been strong performers and much more saltwater freindly than the Merc. If it's a HPDI, be careful. They had problems with powerheads burning up in the first couple of year runs. If its OX-66, they are great engines. Their only misgiving is they consume lots of 2 stroke oil. 

With that said, See if you can have an outboard engine tech check out both engines before making your purchase. The engine is the majority of the cost of the boat. 

Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yamaha for me.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've got a 2006 225 Evinrude E-tech that has been flawless in the few hours I have used it. But plenty of guys on this board would never buy the boat because of the well deserved but EARLIER very bad reputation of earlier E-techs.

In my opinion, the Yamahas have a better reputation around here. Not saying the Merc would be any worse, it might just be harder to resell.

Jim


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I own both brands
1989 2 stroke Merc 150hp has been great. No issues other than occassional tune ups. It is a little noisy, but runs when I crank it, and like a scaulded dawg when I punch it (uses more gas than my Yammy 4 strokes)
150 hp 4 stroke Yammy is quiet, fuel efficient, and dependable. It does cost more for service, but I love it.
60hp 4 stroke yammy on Mama's pontoon boat. It is so quiet that I have to look over the back rail to see if it is running. Occasionally I have to siphon gas out of the tank to keep it from overflowing! I swear, it must be producing gas!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would go with the Yamaha. The last 2 stroke Yamaha I had is still going. It's a 1998 150.

The Mercury I had before that was also a 150. The split gear mounted on the crank is nylon and had broken. You have to tear down the power head to repair it. The nylon gear turned a bronze or brass gear for the oil pump. Mercury put the metal gear for the oil pump where you could change it without getting into the motor. They put the weaker nylon gear on the crank. Backwards to me.

Yahama has better engine electronics also.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you think you want a 4 stroke, I'd save and be patient until you find one honestly. Unless you need the hole shot and power of a 2, I really think it'd be worth it to be patient until you find a 4 you can afford. 

Every single inshore guide in Destin I have seen uses a Yamaha. They fish 5+ days a week for their job, that says a lot to me. 

Given that, compare the hours of each motor also. I love the Yamaha I have and the ones I have seen used but just don't have much experience with the newer Mercs.

As said, I think the Yamahas will hold a lot more value for resale.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

There's plenty of charter fisherman with mercs too. Both are good engines, It really comes down to which one was taken care of best. No motor will last 10 years if someone doesn't take care of it rite.
I personally have had mercs and volvo engines on all my boats and have never had any major issue with any of them. I know that early 2000 saltwater series mercs had problems blowing though, not sure about the optis .


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Patriot said:


> I grew up on Sarasota Bay and Mercury had a engine test facility down there for theri race engines. With that said, Mercury has been a long standing leader in the outboard racing circuit. They are fast engines and seem to do very well in the upper power band. If I wanted a fast engine it would be a Merc for sure.
> 
> I have heard the ECU on the OPTIMAX engines are very sensitive. If your batteries are not within a specific voltage range, something like 11.8 - 13.4 volts it can damage the ECU. Fully charged batteries are a must. I have a few freinds that have mercs and they both call them black bitches.
> 
> ...


I second that!! They burn a lot of oil!!
I had twin 250's averaging 450 hours per year.
The average burn at 4000 rpms was .91.
I have a 300 gallon fuel tank and would burn 8-10 gallons of oil per 300 gallons of fuel.
Just repowered with twin 300 4 strokes. Burn 1.7 gph at 4000 rpms
And save 10 gallons of yamalube per tank of gas.
You will end up spending the money either way.
Just a matter of timing. my 2 cents. 
No matter what you do time on the water beats being stuck on the land.


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

Yamaha, I've had a 50, 250, twin 150's, and now twin 350's. the only maintenance I have done to any off them was just regular yearly maintenance. Knock on wood, I am going out Tuesday.

Straycat


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

providing my opinion still means something around here, you could not give me a Optimax in the early 2000 range, between 20 dollar spark plugs and 1800 dollar ecu, and the direct injector issue, gas wont the the only thing you will be spending money on..


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Sir, a 50/50, or best 3 of 5 as previously suggested to make your informed decision.
My .02 is Yamaha.

Let us know what route you go & POST pics.

catch 'em up.


----------

